# Help Sexing Azureus



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Can someone help me sex my Azureus 

























Thank You


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

from what I see in the pic that could be a female. a lot of people go by the toe pads. more fan shape male, less fan shape. just make sure that the pads look different. then you probably have male/female.


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Id Have To Say, Female Based On The Toe Pad.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful female!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree ... looks female to me also.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

how old is the frog?


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

I thought it was a female, but wanted to be absolutely sure before i buy a male. Thanks everyone! 

@whitethumb:
about 2 years old


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice female I'd say


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, female. Males have larger toe pads than females and they may be heart-shaped.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Female 24/7


----------

